# EA "Worst Company In America"... again



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2013)

The Consumerist holds a poll every year to ask people which company in America is the worst of the worst, the scum of the Earth.

Would it be the companies that helped lead us into economic recession? Or the companies that continue to cause egregious environmental harm? Or would it be the companies that exploit human rights abuses?

Ha, nope. This poll is a soapbox for the serious issues - muh video games!


> Voting for the 2013 Worst Company in America award has concluded and once again, Electronic Arts has run away with it, drawing nearly 78 percent of the vote to claim the prize for an unprecedented second year running. "EA has repeatedly failed at three core requirements of running a consumer-friendly business," according to The Consumerist, by producing too many rushed, cash-in games, overpricing its products and then failing to properly support them post-release. Although they're not all 2012 releases, it cited Mass Effect 3, Dead Space 3 and the admittedly-disastrous launch of SimCity as among its most egregious missteps.
> 
> EA beat out companies including Facebook, Ticketmaster, Walmart, Comcast, Time Warner Cable and of course Bank of America on its way to claiming the crown, which is an impressive feat in its own right, and no organization - not Haliburton, not the RIAA, not even BP - has ever won twice.







The Escapist






Sadly, it seems that perspective can't be found on any platform. What a shame...


----------



## Chary (Apr 9, 2013)

Whoop, Whoop! All aboard the S.S. EA Sucks


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 9, 2013)

Ouch...as much as I dislike EA, this isn't exactly what I expected. I mean...how about the NRA? The Bush administration? The bank sector as a whole?

Each of those have some sort of mess that stretches far more than any company you can just ignore (in other words: the entire entertainment industry).


Also: was this contest held before those ugly nextbox rumours started popping up?


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought the Mass Effect Trilogy the other day and I'm enjoying it. Great value, this is putting EA in my good books.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

One 10 minute ending completely ruined a 60+ hour Mass Effect experience. People are retarded -__-

I'd also say people are retarded for, well the reasons Gahars brought up. A video game company is the worst of your guys' worries.


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2013)

EA Games turned me into a newt.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> EA Games turned me into a newt.


 
EA Games gave me cancer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahh, them internets. It's fine to exploit employees like Wal-Mart does but when someone demands Online-Only in a video game that's just crossing the line. Good, good.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Ahh, them internets. It's fine to exploit employees like Wal-Mart does but when someone demands Online-Only in a video game that's just crossing the line. Good, good.


 
Ever since this morning, I can't access the servers on The Simpsons Tapped Out.
EA IS THE WORSE! THEY SHOULD EA-T SHIT
THEY SHOULD GET SCREWED IN THE EA-R!

Seriously, that whole thing is dumb. If you're gonna make a poll about worse company, only include ones that are harmful to the country and or people. Not fucking games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 9, 2013)

What a bullshit poll.

Obviously Sony is worse than the mafia


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 9, 2013)

EA games ARE cancer and it used to be not like this at all.


----------



## Arras (Apr 9, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> What a bullshit poll.
> 
> Obviously Sony is worse than the mafia


But if EA is worse than Sony, that means EA is far worse than the mafia D:


----------



## gusmento01 (Apr 9, 2013)

They are the worst for killing the Road Rash franchise and never bring the 16 bit version to the Wii VC or the 32 bit version to PSP or Ps3.


----------



## Ergo (Apr 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The Consumerist holds a poll every year to ask people which company in America is the worst of the worst, the scum of the Earth.
> 
> Would it be the companies that helped lead us into economic recession? Or the companies that continue to cause egregious environmental harm? Or would it be the companies that exploit human rights abuses?


 
To be fair (and this is mostly devil's advocate) this is a consumer-oriented site, and most of the people there are angry due to dealing with 'x' company that treated them poorly so you won't really see, I dunno, SalliMae getting its comeuppance because not enough actual human beings, on a one-to-one, personal, level had any negative experience with them.

(And if there's one thing that's amply clear to anyone that's been alive for a few minutes, nobody seems to give a damn about anything that isn't in-your-face and stealing your money/woman/food. As long as they do it in the background and Joe Moron doesn't see a debit on his checking account, he's going to take a bat to EA for having crappy servers instead.)

Also yes, just so I'm clear, it's absurd.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 9, 2013)

Dont think they deserve thi.. On another note, please reveal Mirror's Edge 2


----------



## marcus134 (Apr 9, 2013)

here is the full chart:


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol, Apple's on the list and it won over Microsoft (in the bad way obv), haha. xP


Still, I wonder why EA is voted like this... In it's defense, I quite enjoy the The Simpsons game they have for Android.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2013)

Should have known this was coming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Should have known this was coming.
> _*Oh no... Oh no, no no...*_


_Please stop_.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2013)

All of you that support this "EA is the worst", shut the fuck up. I'm getting pissed off.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> All of you that support this "EA is the worst", shut the fuck up. I'm getting pissed off.


 

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Engert (Apr 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> All of you that support this "EA is the worst", shut the fuck up. I'm getting pissed off.


 
Peter Moore has got it right. I stopped buying their shit right after a bad mass effect ending.
See, what he's trying to do here is to shift the blame and his failure into other companies while also pointing out that people are still retards for buying EA games.
Smart guy.

But, the worst company in the world is actually Nintendo. Besides maybe 10-15 good games in their entire history, their database is shit and it's insulting.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> But, the worst company in the world is actually Nintendo. Besides maybe 10-15 good games in their entire history, their database is shit and it's insulting.


----------



## Engert (Apr 9, 2013)

Just think about it for a minute. WiiFit? Fuck youuuu.
How many rated M games are in the Nintendo database? 40? Fuck youuuu.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> Just think about it for a minute. WiiFit? Fuck youuuu.
> How many rated M games are in the Nintendo database? 40? Fuck youuuu.


 
lol you still suck at trolling. Thought you would have improved but so far nope.


----------



## Engert (Apr 9, 2013)

I have low expectations.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> I have low expectations.


 
More like you have low intelligence.


----------



## Engert (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh snap. That was a good one Hyro.

More like you have no self-esteem.
Waka waka.

Assume for a moment you're the EA ceo. How would you respond to this poll?
And then assume you're the ceo of Nintendo and someone tells you "we need more M rated games you retard". What would be your official response?
It's Bush's fault - or will you grow a pair of balls and admit your failures?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> Oh snap. That was a good one Hyro.
> 
> More like you have no self-esteem.
> Waka waka.
> ...


 
You're bringing Nintendo into this for no reason at all. Nintendo has never been, and never will be making M rated games. You want that crap, go somewhere else.

You're also one of the retards who thinks this poll is serious aren't you? Anybody with half a brain could see that it's dumb and obviously it's voted by people who play games and don't know much about anything else. Anybody who deals with your money, or your country, land, or peoples health are faaaarrrr worse than some video game company.


----------



## Engert (Apr 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're bringing Nintendo into this for no reason at all. Nintendo has never been, and never will be making M rated games. You want that crap, go somewhere else.
> 
> You're also one of the retards who thinks this poll is serious aren't you? Anybody with half a brain could see that it's dumb and obviously it's voted by people who play games and don't know much about anything else. Anybody who deals with your money, or your country, land, or peoples health are faaaarrrr worse than some video game company.


 
You got trolled.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 9, 2013)

I find this really stupid to be honest, how can EA be worse than so many other companies in America?
Gosh, it's really stupid, like that letter thing said (dunno if it was really from EA), but it was accurate, EA is a friggin video game company, gamming is a luxury, something you don't need in order to live. I'm not American so I don't really care about that poll, but heck, if I was American and they put stuff like this, I'd sure be pissed for people not getting their priorities straight...

Tbh, the thing that pissed me right now was that video that was posted, like wth... Why was that guy laughing like that? No racism intended, but if Americans agree with this, I can see why so many people dislike US Americans in other countries. z.z


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2013)

Engert said:


> And then assume you're the ceo of Nintendo and someone tells you "we need more M rated games you retard". What would be your official response?


"I can't hear you over the sound of my E-rated franchises _printing money_."


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> "I can't hear you over the sound of my E-rated franchises _printing money_."


 
_Fucking stop right now._

By rewarding his stupidity with your attention he is actually successfully trolling. This is fucking internet 101 guys.


Anyway, on that subject, im not sure whats more funny. The news, or the fact that after months upon months of relentless bashing of EA, everyone suddenly turns around and says "HEY! THEY ARENT THAT BAD!"


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 9, 2013)

Pure comedy gold, the poll, the people who took it seriously, the EA defense force, angry customers... So many lols I don't know where to start.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol, I always enjoy a good chuckle at self-entitled gamer retards who think that always-online DRM is worse than companies that treat their employees horrifically and kill competition like the plague.

You win again internet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lol, I always enjoy a good chuckle at self-entitled gamer retards who think that always-online DRM is worse than companies that treat their employees horrifically and kill competition like the plague the mafia.
> 
> You win again internet.


_I disagree, we all lose._ Mainly because _"normal" _gamers become associated with the vocal _"insane-o's with no perspective whatsoever and crooked moral values". _I mean, _who cares about seals covered in oil,_ most of'em _haven't even seen a seal in real life (requires going out),_ what matters is _our gaming experience! ;O;_


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 9, 2013)

http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1999-04-25/


lol


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 9, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1999-04-25/
> 
> 
> lol


 

How does this relate to the thread in anyway?


----------



## Pleng (Apr 10, 2013)

This poll is really flawed

"_Most hated by a bunch of tech nerds, that were the only people who actually knew about the poll in the first place, and have no idea what other companies get up to_" really doesn't equate to "worst"


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

I partly gotta' agree with Pleng.  Not that I look at it more, this really seems skewed towards "which company makes the largest number of dissatisfied internet customers".


----------



## Rayder (Apr 10, 2013)

The poll is good for a laugh, but that's about it.  If that poll ever had any credibility, it doesn't anymore.

There are much worse USA companies out there that screw people in vastly more dynamic and life-altering ways than some silly video game company ever could.   

A video game company is the worst.......gimme a friggin' break!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

Engert said:


> Peter Moore has got it right. I stopped buying their shit right after a bad mass effect ending.
> See, what he's trying to do here is to shift the blame and his failure into other companies while also pointing out that people are still retards for buying EA games.
> Smart guy.
> 
> But, the worst company in the world is actually Nintendo. Besides maybe 10-15 good games in their entire history, their database is shit and it's insulting.


 
Oh please, everyone knows EA are just in denial about how bad they are, and that when it comes to a public poll, gamer's have a louder voice then any other group on the Internet.

And lol @ you if you really think Nintendo is the worst company in the world, they can literally shit gold without even trying and people will buy it. EA shits out shit and people buy it, that's the difference between a good company and a bad one. At least Nintendo products remain good.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Engert said:


> You got trolled.


 
Engert why do you even post here?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Even if you dislike the Mass Effect 3 ending that is not EA's fault. That's BioWare's fault. They made the game, not EA.

And look how EA handled that debacle. Every piece of multiplayer DLC for free and free DLC to fix the ending.

But oh no SimCity EA sucks.


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 10, 2013)

It is interesting what they saing about the last round, but what about the other rounds?

Let's see

First round: EA x ABInbev
ABInbev put water on your beer and EA is worse than that

Second round: EA x Facebook
If EA is the worst for doing shit games, look all the shit games that facebook has. Ok, Facebook is not a game dev, but allow shit devs to put shit on their website.

Third round: EA x AT&T
I don't know AT&T much, as it operates not in Brazil, but for what I read every day, AT&T stole money from people with some "Loyalty contracts". In other words, they stole money from people, just like Sim City or even worse.

Fourth round: EA x ticketmaster
I don't know their practices on USA, but here, ticketmaster earns a lot of money with hidden "convenience fees".


I really think that EA is a "cancer" for the gaming world, but there are worst of companies everywhere. Also, people are angry about Sim City, which is a good game. They did make the mistake of no refunding angry gamers, but that's their only mistake so far (fo sim city).

(huge text here, sorry for my grammar)




Guild McCommunist said:


> Even if you dislike the Mass Effect 3 ending that is not EA's fault. That's BioWare's fault. They made the game, not EA.
> 
> And look how EA handled that debacle. Every piece of multiplayer DLC for free and free DLC to fix the ending.
> 
> But oh no SimCity EA sucks.


 
It is nobody's fault. Blaming a game for its difficultly is the same of blaming a movie for having a bad ending.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Second round: EA x Facebook
> If EA is the worst for doing shit games, look all the shit games that facebook has. Ok, Facebook is not a game dev, but allow shit devs to put shit on their website.


 
...Just like every other console manufacturer who lets shit games go through. I don't see people saying "Nintendo is ruining gaming" because they let an Imagine game on their DS. Besides, it's fucking gaming, it's not actually what matters when it comes to the real world.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 10, 2013)

facebook over google and apple over ms. that made my day


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 10, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> facebook over google and apple over ms. that made my day


The apple one is actually true, in my country and some others at least.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Even if you dislike the Mass Effect 3 ending that is not EA's fault. That's BioWare's fault. They made the game, not EA.


I could've sworn I read somewhere that EA locked Bioware's writers out of the ending and did it themselves, didn't they?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I could've sworn I read somewhere that EA locked Bioware's writers out of the ending and did it themselves, didn't they?


 
All while faking the moon landing, those heartless bastards.


----------



## Engert (Apr 10, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Engert why do you even post here?


Because I can. 
But you see what EA is failing to realize here is that people's priorities have changed. No one gives a shit about a mass murder or an oil spill, but if you mess up my game ending or if you raise my Netflix price I may actually invoke my second amendment rights to form a militia for once. 
So even though the CEO of EA says that people are stupid for buying their games (while still complaining) and also shifting their failures into other companies, he still doesn't understand that people's priorities have changed.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 10, 2013)

marcus134 said:


> here is the full chart:



Where's Activision?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, definitely "company that creates the most angry internet customers".


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 10, 2013)

Do people ever get tired of these EA sucks threads?
I get tired of seeing them. And I don't even read them.


----------

